

How to use storytelling to motivate your startup staff - drm237
http://foundread.com/2007/10/02/how-to-use-storytelling-to-motivate-your-startup-staff/
The Secret Language of Leadership: How Leaders Inspire Action Through Narrative , endeavors to explain how telling "a good story" is key to successful leadership, especially at companies in transition (like startups!).
======
donna
this goes right to the very heart of the reptilian mind and neuromarketing. I
for one always love a good compelling story.
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2005/08/01/8269671/index.htm)

